# Metal stand rust



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Have a metal stand which has some rust, it is still very strong though. It is black. Can i use black paint/spray or anything i can do to prevent furthur rust damage?

specific product names would be helpful! i'm not a handy man haha


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rust*

i would sand away all the rust spots , weather you use a wire brush or sandpaper , or a wire wheel grinder works best in my opinion , wear safety glasses , u can paint the metal with a primer and then with a tremclad rust paint ..im not a body man but rust is like a cancer if u dont get it all off it re apears and reapears .
tom


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

tom g said:


> i would sand away all the rust spots , weather you use a wire brush or sandpaper , or a wire wheel grinder works best in my opinion , wear safety glasses , u can paint the metal with a primer and then with a tremclad rust paint ..im not a body man but rust is like a cancer if u dont get it all off it re apears and reapears .
> tom


IIRC there is a Tremclad product that is primer+paint all in one spray bottle saving you the need to buy a primer. Mind you I think the price is a little more then the normal paint given it's 2 in 1. Just a FYI there.

Can't remember ever doing any spray coating after sanding so can't help out there from experience but I do recall someone once telling me when doing something like that to sand a little more then the effected area so you can coat the area with the new protective paint better.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sand or grind off as much rust as possible and a little bit past to the clean metal. paint with Tremclad or any rust paint. I thought Tremclad didn't need a primer.

http://www.rustoleum.ca/CBGBrand.asp?bid=1


> Tremclad's Famous Formula: A little TLC goes a long way when you restore and beautify with Tremclad Rust Paint. The reason is Tremclad''s unique formulation. No other paint can equal Tremclad''s long-standing reputation for penetrating rusty surfaces and inhibiting rust. Because of this outstanding formula, Tremclad can be applied directly to surfaces you wish to paint and protect providing long-lasting protection and durability.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Agree with all of the above -- and suggest you also wear a dust mask when sanding/spraying (if you use spray paint).


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

A metal stand is an awkward subject for spray painting. Most of the paint will go everywhere but the target. Use a brush. If you don't want to hassle with cleaning brushes, note that you can get them cheaply at a dollar store. Spread newspapers around or use a dropcloth when you're sanding or grinding (or painting), or cleanup will be a pain.

If it's just a little rust here and there, it's easy to just sand off loose rust by hand and touch it up with a little paint. You don't have to grind it down to the bare metal when using rust paint. See how it looks when it dries and decide whether you want to give the whole stand a coat of paint or not. You want flat (matte) not gloss or semigloss paint.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> sand or grind off as much rust as possible and a little bit past to the clean metal. paint with Tremclad or any rust paint. I thought Tremclad didn't need a primer.
> 
> http://www.rustoleum.ca/CBGBrand.asp?bid=1


I am sure Tremclad don't need a primer and they last a long time. At the cottage we paint the outside window wood trim with outdoor paint but due to the sun and weather we usually have to repaint it every 2 years but we try the Tremclad and it last over 10 years.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

Try using one of those wet sand-paper+sponge thingy (a bar of foam with sand-paper on one side; HD has them). The wetness tend to trap the dust, you can just simply rinse afterward.


----------

